# b13 gtir swap oh someone please help??



## vaser (Jan 15, 2004)

ok well i have a 91 sentra ser. i got my gtir front clip.i put the motor, harness and ecu in and have nothing should i modify my harness or what im at a loss please help me out.its my first nissan swap and for the record ive been searching for 2 weeks now and cant decipher B.S or not.

p.s im not sure which plugs to change or pins comeone please help me thanks


----------

